# migrate whatsapp from iphone to android



## charliebrown (Apr 6, 2012)

Like to change to Galaxy Note .... and wanna to migrate the existing apps from iphone to android, and cannot find any clue to do migration of whatsapp chat history ....

Anyone have idea on it ??

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## dude010 (May 6, 2012)

charliebrown said:


> Like to change to Galaxy Note .... and wanna to migrate the existing apps from iphone to android, and cannot find any clue to do migration of whatsapp chat history ....
> 
> Anyone have idea on it ??
> 
> Thanks a lot !!

Click to collapse



Hi charliebrown

I have the same problem. Trying to change from my iphone to a good cell phone    I'm changing to my new love "HTC ONE S". I'm surfing the web since two days but without finding any solution. 

It should be possible somehow cause I found a nice migrate software for the sms. I could copy more than 5'000 SMS within minutes. Pretty amazing. If this could be helpful for you - check out http://faked.org/isms2droid/

Cheers


----------



## charliebrown (May 6, 2012)

dude010 said:


> Hi charliebrown
> 
> I have the same problem. Trying to change from my iphone to a good cell phone    I'm changing to my new love "HTC ONE S". I'm surfing the web since two days but without finding any solution.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks dude...I even left a messaged in whatsapp official help but no luck as well.... it is really bad news for guy who like to swap between systems but don't want to lose whatsapp chat history


----------



## Astrul (May 7, 2012)

*Maybe if you...*

Maybe if you go into the .apk it's self or where ether the data for the application is kepted and then replace the data with the one in the .ipa for the iphone version. Or you could just start of fresh?


----------



## ark0n3 (May 27, 2013)

i'm working on a tool to do just this!

WhatsappMigrator: move your Whatsapp history from iPhone to Android
www.whatsappmigrator.com


----------



## NuttyBunny (Jun 2, 2013)

ark0n3 said:


> i'm working on a tool to do just this!
> 
> WhatsappMigrator: move your Whatsapp history from iPhone to Android
> www.whatsappmigrator.com

Click to collapse



This one really does work!!! 

I just used it to transfer more than 2000 whatsapp messages from my mom's old iPhone 3GS to her shiny new Galaxy S3 Mini that I gave her for her birthday


----------



## ark0n3 (Jun 2, 2013)

NuttyBunny said:


> This one really does work!!!
> 
> I just used it to transfer more than 2000 whatsapp messages from my mom's old iPhone 3GS to her shiny new Galaxy S3 Mini that I gave her for her birthday

Click to collapse



good to hear!


----------



## Muticall (Mar 14, 2014)

Download iPhone WhatsApp to Android Transfer to help. It lets you migrate and merge whatsapp chat history with attachments from iPhone to Android directly on computer. Easy to use. Hope it can help.


----------



## sims.ns88 (May 20, 2015)

*WhatsappMigrator not opening/working*

I'm not able to open this WhatsappMigrator website.

Update: As suggested by NuttyBunny in a reply below, I even tried to open it in Chrome browser on my Windows laptop but this site isn't opening.  I found another *program* (http://www.easyphonerecovery.com/transfer-whatsapp-chat-history-messages-iphone-to-android.html) that can transfer WhatsApp chat from iPhone to Android. Someone recommended it on Android stackexchange site. This program is working flawlessly. :good: You can use it to migrate chat history from iPhone to Android.


----------



## NuttyBunny (May 20, 2015)

sims.ns88 said:


> I'm not able to open this WhatsappMigrator website.

Click to collapse



Try to open it from a computer (Chrome on windows 7 works, Chrome on Android throws a blank page)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## janelulu001 (Nov 30, 2017)

Getting a new phone is always an exciting time. Then the realization sets in that you have to figure out how to get information from your old phone to the new one.

For the most part, a lot of the stuff we rely on is synced through various cloud services such as Google or Apple's iCloud and the transfer process is as simple as signing in on your new device.

But what about the stuff you don't sync, like SMS conversations? Or what if you're switching from iPhone to the new Galaxy S7? Enter Samsung's Smart Switch app.

Smart Switch is built into Samsung's Galaxy devices, and you'll also find a USB adapter included in the box with your phone. Don't lose it! That seemingly useless piece of plastic is the magical part of Smart Switch.


----------



## absolutjdv (Mar 22, 2019)

Transfer WhatsApp (with attachments) from iPhone (6S) to Android Y9 (2018)/Honor 8X/8C
Hello Developers! I have spoken to quite a few IT professionals and googled but have not found a solution for this issue. I have even purchased dr.fone Wondershare (Restore Social App) but that too gets stuck at 99%. My WhatsApp data is about 17GB and I would really like to transfer my WhatsApp from iPhone on to a new Android phone. Please help!


----------

